# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Антивирус для Windows Server 2003

## nordikken

Люди подскажите какой антивирь лучше ставить на windows server 2003 Ent c крякнутым винроутом 6-ым. Пробовал ставить nod32, чуть система не рухнула, запустился с 3 раза.

----------


## DeadMoroz59

Avira - не пробовалИ?

----------


## Garen

Symantec Endpoint Protection подойдёт

----------


## Barb

> Symantec Endpoint Protection подойдёт


Поддтверждаю, у нас с на нескольких серверах пашет

----------


## DeadMoroz59

А чё ему не пахать!! Все они пашут! И Каспер, и НОД и Симантик, и Авира, и Др.Вэб .... - вопрос то в другом!!! Как они там пашут! Какова надёжность!!! по тестам пишут одно, а в жизни совсем другое. Я уверен в Др.Вэб и Авире! - по этому могу порекомендовать их.... выбор за вами.... А вот как раз в Семантике я совершенно не уверен.... он никогда мне НЕ нравился.

----------


## Pojidaev

Ставь Symantec Endpoint Protection - все будет работать, но для сервера лучше ограничиться только двумя его компонентами - "Антивирус и Антишпион" и "Проактивная защита" - меньше грузить будет.

----------


## alex092003

Однозначно Symantec Endpoint Protection...проверено

----------


## adashko

> Люди подскажите какой антивирь лучше ставить на windows server 2003 Ent c крякнутым винроутом 6-ым. Пробовал ставить nod32, чуть система не рухнула, запустился с 3 раза.


Dr.Web ставь. Или конкретно серверную версию. Или просто классик в простейшей конфигурации. самый идеальный вариант.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 34 секунды_



> Однозначно Symantec Endpoint Protection...проверено


Полный отстой. Прошуршите свои машины, защищённые этой шнягой, CureIt'ом DrWeb'а. Нахаляву его раздают на http://www.freedrweb.com/download+cureit/

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_
Тут рекомендую регулярно пастись

----------


## alex092003

Полный отстой. Прошуршите свои машины, защищённые этой шнягой, CureIt'ом DrWeb'а. Нахаляву его раздают на http://www.freedrweb.com/download+cureit/


Ну да, а еще касперским...который найдет 1001 вирус...все это маркетинг

----------


## Pojidaev

> Полный отстой. Прошуршите свои машины, защищённые этой шнягой, CureIt'ом DrWeb'а.


В январе 2009 года во время эпидемии Win32.Dowadup (он же Kido), только *Symantec* мог эффективно бороться с этим вирусом уже начиная с 12 января, а DrWeb и Kaspersky еще 2 недели делали вид, что ничего не произошло (последние вообще на своем форуме техподдержки ветку закрыли, где десятки пользователей  вопили о помощи  ....)

----------


## MNшаня

У меня вот везде каспер стоит и все пучком работает, а там Симантеку ваще не доверяю - не видит он нифига порой.

----------


## freeflight

Если с сетевой защитой в сети с Windows Server 2003 всё хорошо (обязательно стоит перед сервером роутер или аппаратный файервол и грамотно настроен, либо на отдельном железе (ISA, WinRoute), настроены права (делигирование), то можно поставить Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition (также настроить и особо не париться, обязательно добавить исключения файлов, которые нет смысла каждый раз проверять при обращении к ним, расходуя ресурсы), да и проверять только шары, с которыми работают пользователи сети. Секрет ещё в политике безопасности. Также из опыта: очень долгое время несколько серверов неделями работали полностью без какой бы то ни было антивирусной защиты, при этом в локалке у пользователей постоянно работающих в интернете какая-нибудь зараза присутствуют в интернет кэше, и у тех пользователей, у которых локальные админские права; бывало за всё время пару раз заражение внутри сетки, а на серверах - ни одного вируса!!! Проверял многократно, тем же CureIt. Полностью согласен с тем, что CureIt - это готовое подручное и беЗплатное средство для проверки. Я его использую как дополнение к Symantec. Честь коллегам из DrWeb-а!!! Для проверки почты (Exchange) достаточно Trend Micro. С лицензионным корпоративным Касперским в своё время пришлось помучаться. Из практики: Symantec - лучше, и как CureIT - рубит всё, что шевелится. Да и английские версии Symantec - беЗплатны в установке и использовании. Вывод: Symantec+CureIt. Всем удачной и эффективной работы!

----------


## Dude

вообще, если сервер серьезный или в очень крупной компании, то лучше одним антивирусом не ограничиваться. на опыте знаю, что не нашел один антивирус, может найти другой. но у нас нет возможности устанавливать сразу несколько антивирусов, чтоб защитить себя. или переустанавливать их, например, по 10 раз, менять один на другой. мне кажется, сколько бы ни спорили о преимуществах того или иного антивируса, идеала, к сожалению, все равно нет. 
выход один: ставить антивирус и еще каку-нить дополнительную прогу для мониторинга сети. ну хотя бы "10-страйк: мониторинг сети". кроме мониторинга устройств можно и вирусы отлавливать, и шпионские программы и т.д. Это как вариант дополнительной защиты ИМХО

----------


## IGS

Перебирал кучу антивиров, но посоветую 1. По скольку у тя там "Винроут" стоит то поставь лучше Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition последню, можно и Endpoint Protector только сам антивир иначе есть нюансы. Или TrendMicroOficeScan 10.0 тоже пашет нормально, у меня стоит и ловит давольно таки прилично, но в нем как и в Endpoint Protector политики настраивать нужно иначе порты банит. 
Мож кто чё другое думает - тухлыми яйцами не кидать :)

----------


## Опарыш

у нас после установки Доктора Вэба на Сервер2003 через минуту рухнул БД Оракл. Доктора уважаю (дома стоит), но на серваки не ставим. Лучшее - аппаратный файервол!

----------


## at1001

Пробовал на Windows Server 2003 ставить Касперского и Eset Smart Security BE (по году). Вроде бы работали нормально, MS SQL server 2005 стоял. Правда, с просроченным Касперским (лицензия кончилась весной) через полгода (к осени) сервер рухнул наглухо. Вообще, просроченный Касперский - пародия на защиту: вирусы спокойно ходят мимо, он гавкает через раз, но не кусает.

----------


## atarix

хм. на сервер - антивирус. вы на нем что запускать чтото будете? - ну так запускайте в виртуалке.
системные области в принципе не должны контактировать с юзерскими.
имхо на сервер ставить антивирус все равно что гирю к ноге привязать. вот порта защищать надо
файрвол должен быть в наличии.
или у вас юзеры с правами админов гоняют? и сами как админ сидите?
а проверить можно и по сети.

----------


## atarix

каспер весьма привередлив к окружению, и может как летать так и ползать неимоверно, у семантека в этом отношении более ровно - да и в плане конфигурирования серверный семантек интереснее. хотя имхо устарел

----------


## Dr.Net

Попробуйте Eset NOD 32 или 64 corporate в зависимости от вашей платформы - ресурсов ест мало, прост в настройке и установке, не имеет ограничений на серверные и десктопные платформы, легко делать зеркало и обновлять централизованно рабочие станции. Это не реклама - не думайте... это многолетний опыт сисадмина.

----------

